# Longest Email Address....



## ArmorOfGod (Apr 1, 2008)

http://www.abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyzabcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyzabcdefghijk.com/

Wow.
;-)


----------



## crushing (Apr 1, 2008)

I thought it was http://www.smiles.com/ because there is a mile between the two 'S's.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 1, 2008)

Wow and I thought mine at: brian@instinctiveresponsetraining.com was long! 



Actually it is!


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 1, 2008)

crushing said:


> I thought it was http://www.smiles.com/ because there is a mile between the two 'S's.


 
LMAO


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Apr 1, 2008)

crushing said:


> I thought it was http://www.smiles.com/ because there is a mile between the two 'S's.


 
Dang, that was corny.  I am going to have to email that to my wife.
lol

AoG


----------



## FearlessFreep (Apr 1, 2008)

I met a guy who claimed to have the shortest email address (at the time..this was a few years ago)

his address was pc@oi.com

His name was Peter Coad (OO programming geeks may know him) and his company was Object International


----------



## Ping898 (Apr 1, 2008)

crushing said:


> I thought it was http://www.smiles.com/ because there is a mile between the two 'S's.


You know that took me a minute to get, but that is funny...


----------



## Shicomm (Apr 1, 2008)

So useless and yet so serious....  GREAT!


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Apr 2, 2008)

FearlessFreep said:


> I met a guy who claimed to have the shortest email address (at the time..this was a few years ago)
> 
> his address was pc@oi.com


 
Along that converstaion, www.k.st is a company that claims to be the shortest email address open to the public.  You still have to put 3 or more letters at the beginning though ( abc@K.st).
Another great email service is www.mm.st  That is part of Fastmail and is my favorite email service.  I don't use that ending though.  They have lots of other endings to choose from.

AoG


----------

